

Introducing the Tomorrow's Web Meetup, London. - brackin

I'd love to invite everyone from the Hacker News crowd in England to checkout a new event I'm part of in London called the Tomorrow's Web Meetup.<p>It's going to be held every three months (starting Feb 4th) with a diverse range of topics around what's next in dev, design, startups and digital media.<p>It's going to include pizza, beer (any drink) and lots of down to earth folks talking about what they're working on, held at GH Space, Angel and the pub afterwards.<p>http://tomorrowsweb.co.uk
======
MattBearman
Sounds awesome! I'm moving to Devon at the end of the month, so London is
going to be a 4 hour drive, but I'll do my best organise something and be
there

~~~
brackin
Hope to see you there. Should be good. We've got quite a few people coming
from across England.

That's one reason why we decided every three months. So we can make it a great
event and give people time to plan.

------
helen842000
I was interested in attending. However from general browsing I get the
impression that it's a meetup for teenagers only.

Is there a specific age bracket?

~~~
brackin
Hey no age bracket. It's not for teenagers only, one of the founders is in his
mid twenties and should have a diverse age range.

We want to start a meetup that doesn't identify with some of the 'old
business' trends that are a part of many tech events in the UK and focus on
bringing together people working on cool web products or just interested in
tech.

